# Fake or not? Cohiba Maduro Genios



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

First, no pics yet as I'm at work without a camera. The box is black and appears to have correct stamps and stickers...box date is Aug 06. Open the box and you see wax paper folded over two rows of cigars. There is a panel of cedar on top and cedar in the middle. The cigar itself looks beautiful with a nice foot, even color and a triple cap. 

I imagined the label being more orange but it looks good to my novice eye. Two things I'm concerned about on the label is that there is a row of black above the top row of dots. Many pics I've seen have the white dots on the very edge of the label. Also, the third row of dots buts right up against the gold in 'Cohiba'. It seems like there is some seperation between the dots and the name in pics I've seen.

I'll post pics tomorrow. In the meantime, fugazzi or not?


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Do you trust your source? It all comes down to sourcing and your supplier.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

That's how mine look


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I'll check my box tonight and report back.


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

floydpink said:


> That's how mine look


Do you have a hi rez version?

I've gotten what I think are fakes from this source in the past and that's what I expected these to be before I saw them. But the box and cigar itself look pretty damned good.


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

If you think you've gotten fakes from them before, why order again?


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

krisko said:


> I've gotten what I think are fakes from this source in the past and that's what I expected these to be before I saw them. But the box and cigar itself look pretty damned good.


Don't take this the wrong way, but why would you order from them again??? I am assuming you paid good money for these... There are so many other good vendors that I can't think why you would take the risk a second time... :2


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

krisko said:


> *I've gotten what I think are fakes from this source in the past and that's what I expected these to be* before I saw them. But the box and cigar itself look pretty damned good.


Silly wabbit!


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

physiognomy said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but why would you order from them again???


I don't order from the guy...he just gets these in time to time and we generally do a trade. I've got 10 of them that I can give back or trade him other cigars for. I'll take some pics tonite if I think to.

I've told this guy that his cigars are fugazzi in the past but he doesn't want to believe it. These things look damned good...they may not be fake.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

All I know is that if I get suspect cigars from a source *just once*, they'll never get anything from me again.


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

poker said:


> All I know is that if I get suspect cigars from a source *just once*, they'll never get anything from me again.


Yep. All the more reason to find a couple of great vendors and stay loyal


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Not sure why you'd expect to get legit stuff and in turn trade your own sticks given the history.


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

calistogey said:


> Not sure why you'd expect to get legit stuff and in turn trade your own sticks given the history.


That's just it...I expected fugazzi and have either gotten very good fugazzi or even possibly real cigars. I'm still leaning towards fugazzi...no pics until tomorrow unfortunately.


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

Here's pics. The cigars are exactly 5.5" long and all are idental length. The label is glued exactly 1 1/8" from the end of the cigar. I found a few pics online from reputable sources and they also have the thin band of black above the top row of dots. Sorry for the crappy pics, I really need a new camera.

I assume The Professor is knowledgeable of these cigars. I'll give him one at the June 7th herf in Atlanta. What does everyone else think?


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

Looks real to me?


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

Some more angles and a high-res closeup of the cap, foot (to see the bunching) and the letters on the band would help. Are they 5.5 x 52 exactly?

But I'd say based on those pictures everything looks proper.


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

Don't forget to use Macro Mode on your camera to take close ups.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

This maybe a stupid question but would any box code on these predate 07?


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

awsmith4 said:


> This maybe a stupid question but would any box code on these predate 07?


I was wondering the same thing....


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

awsmith4 said:


> This maybe a stupid question but would any box code on these predate 07?





Top25Cigar.com said:


> Notes: Released July 7, 2006


Yup.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Yup.


At least I admitted my ignorance up front


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

awsmith4 said:


> At least I admitted my ignorance up front


You aren't ignorant, I am just a good searcher.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> You aren't ignorant, I am just a good searcher.


First I did a CS search, then a Google search, for heaven's sakes if you are gonna have a site with almost limitless info why would you hide the link right at the top of the screen in plain sight:hn


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

awsmith4 said:


> First I did a CS search, then a Google search, for heaven's sakes if you are gonna have a site with almost limitless info why would you hide the link right at the top of the screen in plain sight:hn


:r :r :r


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

Scimmia said:


> Don't forget to use Macro Mode on your camera to take close ups.


Hmm...I'll try that. I'll also see if I can get the box and take some snaps of that too. I had high hopes that these were legit and they just might be.:tu


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

ScottishSmoker said:


> I was wondering the same thing....


Mine are ABR07; that's getting close to pre-'07


----------

